# Door sidelight foggy - (condensation in window)



## laughterjones (Nov 28, 2015)

Greetings,

One window sidelight next to my front door, approx 7"65", has condensation running down it inside. Is foggy. I know the best way to remedy is to get a new sidelight as the seal failed somewhere.

However, I cannot afford a $200 purchase at this time. Looking to cover it up though for short term.

Q1 - Will some bubbly window film on the inside, cover it enough so when looking from the outside the fog won't be as visible?

Q2 - I've seen some window film that is reflective which can be placed on the outside of the window. Think this would look tacky however. Does anyone know of some decent self adhesive window film which can be placed on the outside? It's a north facing window, and the window doesn't come into contact with much water.

Again, just looking for a bandaid at the moment. Thanks.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Q1 Probably if it is opaque enough.

Q2 A Google search for self adhesive window film turned this and many others up. I doubt they would go on the outside.

http://www.amazon.com/DC-Fix-3460276-Self-Adhesive-Window/dp/B007B9PQ5W

That is cheap enough to make a band aid practical.


----------



## scotharde (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm not sure how much searching that you've done, but InHouz sales these sidelights as cheap as $70. Just google - "ODL Clear Door Glass - 5 Light External Grille - 9" x 66" Frame Kit" or InHouz.
For that price, you would be better off replacing the unit, you'll get payback over the winter just because of the energy savings.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any Lowe's or Home Depot has adhesive film. Needs to be applyed inside not outside.


----------



## laughterjones (Nov 28, 2015)

Well apparently a window this size for a replacement ranges from $40 to $90, so much less than I thought. I'll replace it myself here in the coming months. I appreciate the help.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

laughterjones said:


> Well apparently a window this size for a replacement ranges from $40 to $90, so much less than I thought. I'll replace it myself here in the coming months. I appreciate the help.


Where would you suspect the water is going that's running down inside?
Waiting until the coming months may be too late to avoid mold and rot.


----------



## laughterjones (Nov 28, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Where would you suspect the water is going that's running down inside?
> Waiting until the coming months may be too late to avoid mold and rot.


I had some carpenters replace the threshold underneath, replace some wood panels, caulk, and add flashing to prevent this issue again. I do still have some wood rot, but it was mostly taken out.


----------



## oberon (Apr 29, 2006)

Per your first post it seems that the moisture is between the two lites in the sidelite, but the last post suggests that the moisture caused damage to surrounding wood, and that seems to suggest that you have interior surface condensation (where you can actually feel the moisture on the glass). 

So was the condensation inside the IG or on the interior surface of your home - where could physically touch it on the glass? If you have interior (to your home) surface condensation that's a different issue than having moisture between the glass.


If the moisture is between the lites, it may be unsightly, but it's not an energy performance issue. There is no pressing need to fix it right away from an energy performance standpoint. Replacement of the IG can wait until you are ready to take care of it.


----------

